# Thigh pain when side sleeping



## ttc11

Anyone have any suggestions regarding outer thigh pain. I'm 13 weeks and I can't stand it already. I switch sides all the time and no relief. I was thinking of getting a pregnancy pillow but not sure which one is best for thigh pain. Plus I don't want to bury DH in our queen bed. :haha:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Try a regular flatish pillow length-wise rather than horizontal (sp), so your emerging bump and thigh are more comfortable....that might help. At the moment, I am tossing and turning as pillows of all sort need to be molded, moved and punched throughout the night,, and wake up almost in a strange cocoon (usually with a cat looking at me funny). OH and I don't share a bedroom at the moment as I had to take over the entire bed!

best wishes


----------



## ttc11

Oh no... I hope I don't have to take over the whole bed. We only have one bed in our place right now. DH would have to retire to the couch. Thanks for your advice. I think I'm going to break down and buy one of those pregnancy pillows. I think I like the Snoogle Total Body Pillow so far. We'll see if DH gets any room.


----------

